# Leaving hooks in



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I think it is 100% bs on all you sharking dbags (there's like 3 local legends)that can't figure chit out types. Bring it. You lately legends, you lazy never beens. Its ok If you cant land it but to break them off cause your too lazy to get dirty is not sporting. Do the right thing and land it like a man...or just cut em off like a fat bastard.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Garbo, if you can't land em, hang it up or don't fish em. Or land em like a man not a slob. Be an inspiration, not a snagger.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'll pre emte sp???this and acknowledge tuna is a db and knows better cause he is 3 burgers away from the big one.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What is this dude even talking about?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

He doesn't know.. sounds like an alcohol induced rant from an unstable person.. who obviously A) doesn't understand how fast hooks rust out, or B) that because of most sharks physical characteristics, it's literally more harmful to "land" the shark and unhook it


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Ouch, This could get entertaining.


----------



## Mr. Crab (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow. Sounds like somebody's got a wet diaper, LOL!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surfjunkie said:


> He doesn't know.. sounds like an alcohol induced rant from an unstable person.. who obviously A) doesn't understand how fast hooks rust out, or B) that because of most sharks physical characteristics, it's literally more harmful to "land" the shark and unhook it


 Yep,no doubt can in MANY CASES cause more harm than good.. Pretty tough resilient critters,but have seen many on the beach that were the victim of a beaching.. Also those that are just in it to pose over the shark and get a photo op.. Far less harmful to the shark to allow him to eventually bite off the leader.. A hook ain't going to stop his eating,trust me.. Hell I've caught cobia (not even as hardy as a shark) that had floatrigs and jigs hanging out of their mouths while they ate my jig or livebait..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This thread can be good debate,although Lipyourown with the namecalling is on the edge....


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Drumdum said:


> This thread can be good debate,although Lipyourown with the namecalling is on the edge....


If you are not living on the edge, you are taking up too much space. Of course, the ones that he aimed his rants at, have been on the edge at times themselves.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, this could get interesting.........opcorn:


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Dude, (OP) back away from the Bowel & Pole... DUDE! XD


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> This thread can be good debate,although Lipyourown with the namecalling is on the edge....


+1


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Lipyourown said:


> Garbo, if you can't land em, hang it up or don't fish em. Or land em like a man not a slob. Be an inspiration, not a snagger.


I am not targeting them they are by-catch for Drumming, perhaps you have not been involved with this fishery so you are un-informed. I do not know you, you must not fish for Drum on the OBX.

I had two bite-offs from large Sharks last night, did not get a chance to try and extract the hook as you recommend, glad they bit off so quickly and I just lost the rig and lead.

Not sure how many 8ft+ Sharks you bring to the beach each year, but if you think it is about being lazy, you should bring your gear and come on down to Hatteras, drag them up the beach out of the water, mess around with them extracting the hook, drag them back into the water, filling their gills with sand, and then step over the ledge with them to ensure they do not get tumbled back up the beach by the next wave, which requires you to start the process all over again. By the time you beach a large Shark they are exhausted, I feel it is better on their behalf to never let them hit the sand, that is my opinion after dealing with hundreds of them over the last three decades.

I break them off both for my safety, other fishermen and that of the Shark, if you hook the Shark you get to deal with it how you think is the right method. 

As far as me hanging it up because I can not meet your standards as far as a noble or manly way to fish.....not much of a chance of that..

As far as Tuna being a D-Bag...come on down and deal with him face to face..it will not end well for you


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

This guy definitely had a bit too much to drink.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

As far as Tuna being a D-Bag...come on down and deal with him face to face..it will not end well for you

Kinda highlights the point OP was trying to make, though he should lay off the hooch.

Agree, this topic would make for good discussion, leaving hooks in and shark fishing in general. I have no problem in break offs or cutting line but am curious about shark fishing.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bosco said:


> As far as Tuna being a D-Bag...come on down and deal with him face to face..it will not end well for you
> 
> Kinda highlights the point OP was trying to make, though he should lay off the hooch.
> 
> Agree, this topic would make for good discussion, leaving hooks in and shark fishing in general. I have no problem in break offs or cutting line but am curious about shark fishing.


The OP is a Troll.

You are not far behind.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Guy doesn't know me, but there is another type "tuna" guy who posts on the Maryland forum...... kinda hard for me to speculate...

As far as me not getting hooks out of a Shark.. Well the two I hooked last night were swimming at 75 miles an our in the opposite direction of me... lost hook, sinker and some nice new beads I picked up at Hobby Lobby.. So the shark usually doesn't give USA chance to remove anything . All the ones we Drum Fishermen beach do have the hooks removed in most cases, like 99.8 percent. The ones who saw aaway in an oful hurr.... well I'll drop a post card "reminder notice" in to mail to them.

I'm not sure whom he is addressing, on what.

Sounds to me he has been lipping the nipple on some distilled spirits' Bottle ..
OR
The begging of a Troll as Garbo previously mentioned.

I'm really easy to find.... just putting that out there.

Narrator: The creature is driven by rage and pursued by an investigative reporter.
David Banner: Mr. McGee, don't make me angry. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.
[McGee witnesses an explosion from a building]
Narrator: An accidental explosion took the life of a fellow scientist and supposedly David Banner as well. The reporter thinks the creature was responsible.
Jack McGee: [voice-over] I gave a description to all the law enforcement agencies. They got a warrant for murder out of it.
Narrator: A murder which David Banner can never prove he or the creature didn't commit. So he must let the world go on thinking that he too is dead, until he can find a way to control the raging spirit that dwells within him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know drum fishing is serious business, I know a hook won't hurt a shark, my pet peeve is a guy who shark fishes on avon pier every year, uses J-hooks, has gut hooked every shark I ever saw him catch, (most have ended up dead on the beach the next morning) he justifies not using circles cause his son risks his life yakkin baits and he doesn't want to risk missing a shark (I think because he doesn't understand how circles work). I also know beaching a shark doesn't hurt them much if your prompt on the dehooking and release, unless its a hammer, a long fight and beaching a hammer is pretty much a death sentence.
js


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

brob757 said:


> View attachment 34370


Wow, I never saw one out of the twisted brown paper bag, I thought it was the way they came, learning more every day


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jollymon said:


> Wow, I never saw one out of the twisted brown paper bag, I thought it was the way they came, learning more every day


well ya can't blame those who drink "mad dog" for keeping it hidden
js


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes it's definitely in a class of its own. I haven't drank that stuff in many moons. It'll make you give back things you didn't steal though..


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Let's not forget the power of some Wild Irish Rose


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

js1172 said:


> . I also know beaching a shark doesn't hurt them much if your prompt on the dehooking and release, unless its a hammer, a long fight and beaching a hammer is pretty much a death sentence.
> js


Untrue.
I posted an article a while back where fish were tagged and released both taken out of the water and not taken out of the water.re. It indicates the mortality of fish removed from the water is much higher than fish kept in the water. I dont think not breathing is the only harm.
pressure on internal organs may also contribute to mortality. Think about having your liver squeezed.

.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?132265-released-fish-mortality&highlight=


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

joek said:


> js1172 said:
> 
> 
> > . I also know beaching a shark doesn't hurt them much if your prompt on the dehooking and release, unless its a hammer, a long fight and beaching a hammer is pretty much a death sentence.
> ...




I have to agree. It cause too much stress on the organs of big fish.. same reason it's unwise to hold a big drum vertically. Anything under 4 or 5 feet I see no problem in removing the hook, but over that, there's too much risk for me and the shark, when my time is better spent chasing my target species.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That's why I carry bolt cutters, if I do decide to beach one then I will cut the hook. Easy as that. But if do leave the hook in, way I see it is they got a nice piercing for free


----------

